# Cherry smoked Pork butts



## lvrgsp (Jan 10, 2010)

Got two fresh trimmed butts from the butcher fri, for a sat smoke and sun eat, ok I ate some sat night too...smoked overy cherry wood, I loved the mild sweeter taste the cherry gave the pork. Took 12 hours for both butts, stalled at about 6 hours in at about 150 or so, pulled off at 190 finished in the cooler for another hour and a half...
My daughter is now looking forward to smoked pork super nachos today.
Thanks for looking.....

Pretty cool to start the drum off....woo weee


#17 pounds total


Rubbed down with McCormicks sweet and smokey rub


Finished butt sorry I pulled the other one before I remembered the q-view



Pulled product nice mild cherry smoke ring


----------



## sumosmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

Great looking smoke! I am also a huge fan of cherry wood as it has imparted wonderful flavors on the meats that I've cooked. Yummy grub shots!


----------



## marty catka (Jan 10, 2010)

Great Qview! Those butts came out looking great!  What type smoker? Drooling here at work!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you make this on a UDS?? If so is this your first cook and first UDS? I am making my first UDS right now and I was currious to see how you liked cooking on yours.


----------



## lvrgsp (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks all,
Yes it was on my UDS, not the first smoke for the drum, it is however the coldest to date, and I can say this of the drums.......freaking unbelieveable smoking pit, extremely efficient, extremely easy to master temps, and it can be made very cheapily. One key I have found in this cold of weather, let the drum warm up a bit before putting the meat on, account for a bit more fuel, not much but a bit more.
Now this is of course just my opinion, but to me I like the flavor of the meat off my drum versus my offset, just a lovely piece of metal for smoking....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am becoming a bigger fan of Cherry wood, as a matter of fact most of if not all of my smokes from now on I will be using fruit wood with a mix maybe....Apple, Cherry, Pear, with a mix of oak and hickory will be most of what I use from now on.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you using charcoal or lump wood in your UDS? Or both? I have not yet decided what I wanted to use in mine. I was thinking abut using a little of both and then trow in my wood chips or layer them in the basket somewhat. Just currious what you were doing in yours. I can't wait to smoke on mine.


----------



## lvrgsp (Jan 10, 2010)

I use charcoal, and I will add the wood chunks through out the basket, then start about 10-15 briquettes in chimney and pour on top of the basket of charcoal and wood chunks, making sure at least one good piece of wood is there on top to start odd the smoke..
I found with lump the temps were much hotter quicker, and harder to control, and I did not like the smoke I got off the lump when a new piece started up. Just my personal taste.

Enjoy the drum


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 10, 2010)

Now thats some good looking butt there. I like the smoke ring and I haven't ever used that brand of rubs is it any good??


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 10, 2010)

Great Looking Butt...


----------



## oneshot (Jan 10, 2010)

Good job on those butts...good smoke ring.......I love using cherry or maple on my butts, they come out great....


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 10, 2010)

Pork butts were near the bottom of my "To Smoke" list, but I think I'm gonna have to reconsider after looking at your QView.  NICE!


----------



## lvrgsp (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks all,
Turned out real well with Cherry wood, good smoke penetration I thought.

Mballi,
This is becoming one of my favorite rubs for pork butts, I'm not much on store bought rubs, but this one seems to work well on butts and ribs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree--------Great lookin' butt !

Bear


----------



## fire it up (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks fantastic!
I think it's about time to do some more pulled pork around here


----------

